# Holding steady



## Hoyt9912 (Feb 23, 2010)

My hold is fast and whippy, draw length to short or is it a relaxion problem?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It could be both or either or something else.

There are a lot of things that go into holding steady. Things such as stance, posture, head position, let-off vs. bow weight, alignment and relaxation are a good place to start.

I see that you are in Pennsylvania. You might consider getting coaching from Larry Wise. 

http://www.larrywise.com/

If you don't want to work with him in person, his book Core Archery will help you.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## Hoyt9912 (Feb 23, 2010)

I will check that out for sure. Thank you!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

take off some of the poundage........


----------



## Hoyt9912 (Feb 23, 2010)

mike 66 said:


> take off some of the poundage........


I only shoot with 50 lbs


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well if you cant hold 50#and be relaxed in your shooting take off some more....:shade:


----------

